# Trying to stay ahead... :D



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

One of my last Asian posts, totally off topic yet could not resist... 

Real pic (i.e. not photoshopped!) taken on a Houston, TX freeway a little over 3 weeks ago... This one is really saying : 'Don't y'all come too close, am on my way to the third Model ≡ reveal...'


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

It's actually for slicing off parking meters and shredding street beggars. Reminds me of a scene in Ben Hur.


----------

